# Going to watch a Schutzhund sesion w/ bite work today!



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So we are not really sure what we want or can do yet so I have been getting out there with Blitz and watching as many diffrent "sports" as I can find....the rally and agility was fun to watch but for some reason this Schutzhund meet we are going to watch today has me so excited! Just hope Blitz likes it too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure I understand "SchH meet."
Most times when training the dogs are really not out and about while other dogs are training. Have you talked with a trainer about him observing? Or are you assuming he will be allowed out. 
Have fun, regardless-it is addicting!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, I have spoken with the trainer...he's going to work his dogs and meet with one of his other helpers and their dogs, he want Blitz to come to evaluate her and see how she reacts to watching the other dogs work.....they are more like putting on a display for me with some of their dogs that will be OK with it....I guess I worded it wrong I meant more like they were meeting up for training and having us watch ..wasent sure how to word it though LOL....either way, I'm excited for this trainer to meet us as well as see what he's all about and find out if it's a match!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Not sure I understand "SchH meet."


If visiting a SchH club is anything like my first time at the club I belong, it is like a track meet. They strapped a piece of meat to me, set several of the GSDs loose, and told me to "RUN!". _(kidding of corse)_


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL!
What was your time? 

The J's are coming Wayne!!!!!!!!!!! I'm surprised you can type with a steady tap!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> If visiting a SchH club is anything like my first time at the club I belong, it is like a track meet. They strapped a piece of meat to me, set several of the GSDs loose, and told me to "RUN!". _(kidding of corse)_


HAHAHAH...I'd better wear my running shoes!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

W.Oliver said:


> If visiting a SchH club is anything like my first time at the club I belong, it is like a track meet. They strapped a piece of meat to me, set several of the GSDs loose, and told me to "RUN!". _(kidding of corse)_


See how addicting Schtuzhund is? Since then Wayne has shown up every week to have GSDs run at him and bit him. He just can't quit!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't decide what to wear, based on the comments, do you think this is a good idea????


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

You look like that and come to my SchH club, and I am liable to bite you! In the most painfully delightful way!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Who are you going to see?? I love Florida...so many groups around this state!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I am blown away...So glad I got to go watch, what an experience! I have so much respect for all the working shepherds and their handlers now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What did Blitz think? Come on, you have to share more than that!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> What did Blitz think? Come on, you have to share more than that!!!


Thanks for asking!! She was really into watching, we saw some crazy good Sch3 dogs that took my breath away by how smart they were! Blitz's evaluation went really well, better than I thought it would. She has had issues with barking at people and dogs so we have been socializing like crazy, I thought it was pure fear but while it is fear she never hides behind me and is always at the end of her leash, he said she was pretty full of herself which I guess is a good thing:crazy: she also went crazy sniffing the ground following who knows what with her nose to the ground the whole time and from watching her he thought she had some nice natural tracking instincs. We really enjoyed it out there and met some great people, we are going to try it out and see how it goes for us!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The first time I went out to watch, I was hooked.

Now.. I am addicted. 

So happy that you went out and had a good experience.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I think It will be the same for me as well!!!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey! Where did you go to watch this? I live near you! I live in Jupiter  I think I saw you one time at Kims store with Blitz while you were socializing her at one of the saturday classes! I saw on here one time you were considering Bob Anderson, what did you decide about him?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So weird!! I did go to that class, I would have been hard to miss because Blitz was so anti social that I had to get in with the dogs! So I only remember one bi color Shepherd there so that must have been you!

I spoke to Bob Anderson when I first got Blitz and really liked him, I tried calling him 2 weeks ago now that Blitz is a bit older and after a week of not hearing back I found this other guy out in Loxahatchee which is where I went to watch and funny thing, Bob called me back today. So I have no idea what I'm going to do, maybe try them both out and see who I like....Though Loxahatchee is far I really liked them and they are dog trainers but Sch is their hobby so they meet up in groups a few time a week to pratice and I really like the vibe from the people out there! I guess time will tell!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

We will be there Saturday! You should come  Its really helped Brody alot, he used to cry to get out of the "circle" but now he is a social butterfly. I actually made a thread asking if people thought he was too nice because Kim kept saying how easy going he is! I'm sure once he get's out of his puppy stage and matures things will change. My mom brought her GSD, Fritz, to Bob. He was literally out of control. He went to the bootcamp he runs for basic training. He stayed there for 10 days. When he came home....totally different dog. I got teary eyed when I saw what he could do. I think he wanted my mom to wait till Fritz was a little bit older to bring him so she did. She was going to continue with Bob and do the protective training but long story short, Fritz has had alot of medical problems so she never brought him back. I did the basic puppy school with Kim, but Brody new alot of the stuff already so it was kind of a review for him. I want to keep going with his training and I'm considering going to see Bob and doing the "bootcamp" like Fritz did. I've been working with him by myself for now...they are such smart dogs!! I figured after the holidays are over I may give Bob a call. I'd really like to do some protective training with him! I would see Bob too and then you compare which one you like best! My husband works for the police department and I was asking the K9's about Bob and they highly recommend him. I'd be interested in the Loxohatchee guy too...what's his name, or how did you find him?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I just sent you a private message Lesley, it was just too long to post here in chat as well as I tried to give you my most honest opnions......


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello! Was just reading this thread and thought I'd chime in...I live in Wellington and take my GSD to train with the South Florida working dog association. Is that where you went in Loxahatchee?


----------

